# Where in greece?



## amywa (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi 
My boyfriend and I were thinking about moving perhaps to Greece, but to where??
We would love to be on the coast, in an area with not too many Expats, so we can immerse in the culture and learn the language. 
Somewhere thats not too expensive would be great too.
Anyone have any ideas as to where we could start??
Thanks


----------



## uktrucker (May 10, 2011)

*where in Greece ?*



amywa said:


> Hi
> My boyfriend and I were thinking about moving perhaps to Greece, but to where??
> We would love to be on the coast, in an area with not too many Expats, so we can immerse in the culture and learn the language.
> Somewhere thats not too expensive would be great too.
> ...


Hi, I am new to this site. I read your thread with interest as I have read so very many bad reports of Greece - surely only small parts of Greece have a bad reputation? I am sure that also France, Germany, Holland, Spain etc. etc. have bad places too. I know that England now is very dangerous, I live at present in Thailand and there are many things that I hate - the culture is different BUT for every one thing I dislike there are 10 things I DO like. It is not dangerous here, you do not hear of anything being stolen and you can wander around in the dark with no fear. I do however dislike the constant noise and I know the greeks are much more friendlier and hopefully quieter. I also would like to know where in Greece is a good place to start.

uktrucker


----------



## Vincent Ramone (Apr 16, 2011)

uktrucker said:


> Hi, I am new to this site. I read your thread with interest as I have read so very many bad reports of Greece - surely only small parts of Greece have a bad reputation? I am sure that also France, Germany, Holland, Spain etc. etc. have bad places too. I know that England now is very dangerous, I live at present in Thailand and there are many things that I hate - the culture is different BUT for every one thing I dislike there are 10 things I DO like. It is not dangerous here, you do not hear of anything being stolen and you can wander around in the dark with no fear. I do however dislike the constant noise and I know the greeks are much more friendlier and hopefully quieter. I also would like to know where in Greece is a good place to start.
> 
> uktrucker



I am biased, so beware, but Kefalonia is heaven on Earth.. However, it is poly akravi --very expensive.. Then again, it's days in the Euro are numbered so when the Drachma comes back you will be quids in!!:clap2:


----------



## Tsol (May 12, 2011)

I live in Athens married with kids, but will never forget my 3week summer trip to Crete with my wife (gf at the time). We still talk about those times even till day after so many years, especially about how great the people were and how life was so simple. I do recommend the southern part of Crete as some islands also, but during the winter those islands lack population density and thigns get borring. Ure main concern is ure ability to adapt, the rest will be a "road trip"


----------



## uktrucker (May 10, 2011)

Tsol said:


> I live in Athens married with kids, but will never forget my 3week summer trip to Crete with my wife (gf at the time). We still talk about those times even till day after so many years, especially about how great the people were and how life was so simple. I do recommend the southern part of Crete as some islands also, but during the winter those islands lack population density and thigns get borring. Ure main concern is ure ability to adapt, the rest will be a "road trip"


tHANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY. I WILL LOOK INTO CRETE AND PARTICULARLY THE SOUTHERN PART.

I THINK I CAN ADAPT OK., I HAVE LIVED IN THAILAND FOR THE PAST THREE YEARS AND IT HAS TAKEN LOTS OF PATIENCE TO ADAPT HERE TOO. 

WE CANNOT EXPECT EVERYTHING TO BE THE SAME IN OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD BUT THEY SAY PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE - TRUE.

KIND REGARDS.,
UKTRUCKER


----------



## uktrucker (May 10, 2011)

Vincent Ramone said:


> I am biased, so beware, but Kefalonia is heaven on Earth.. However, it is poly akravi --very expensive.. Then again, it's days in the Euro are numbered so when the Drachma comes back you will be quids in!!:clap2:


KEFALONIA ? i WILL TAKE A LOOK BUT I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS CLOUDED IN MIST MOST
OF THE TIME.

SO YOU THINK THE EURO IS ON THE WAY OUT - I DO HOPE SO.

KIND REGARDS.,

UKTRUCKER


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

amywa said:


> Hi
> My boyfriend and I were thinking about moving perhaps to Greece, but to where??
> We would love to be on the coast, in an area with not too many Expats, so we can immerse in the culture and learn the language.
> Somewhere thats not too expensive would be great too.
> ...


Hi!

Have you been on holiday to Greece before? It's quite a tough place to live at the moment because of the job situation is poor. If you are coming to work you would be best off probably in a larger city. You're lucky because Greece is surrounded by sea, so there's lots of places by the coast! Athens can be a big and noisy place to live, but it probably has more job opportunities. What's also good is that you can always get away from the city at weekends, choose from a number of beaches along the coast or even take a ferry from Piraeus to the islands. Have you totally ruled out being by other expats? Sometimes it can be useful to be near others who can help, especially if you don't know the language.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

You will want to be near some expats - trust me! 

I have been in Thessaloniki 8 years now but there's no future here for our daughter so we are discussing moving back to Canada.

Greece is a fantastic country to live, IF you can support yourself. I had a fantastic job, 3 out of the 8 years I've been here and they were the BEST 3 years ever. Everything else after that has been an absolute struggle and it's tiresome.

Jobs are non-existant - serious ones that is. And if you don't speak Greek and don't plan to speak Greek - forget about being hired. The same goes for your age - if you are over 30, it will be virtually impossible to find a job. The job ads even state age desireability!

I suggest, as I do to a lot of people interested in moving to Greece, look into getting a student visa and taking a Greek class with say the School for Modern Greek. That should give you an idea if you truly want to move here.

Good luck!


----------



## uktrucker (May 10, 2011)

Sarahandkostas said:


> Hi!
> 
> Have you been on holiday to Greece before? It's quite a tough place to live at the moment because of the job situation is poor. If you are coming to work you would be best off probably in a larger city. You're lucky because Greece is surrounded by sea, so there's lots of places by the coast! Athens can be a big and noisy place to live, but it probably has more job opportunities. What's also good is that you can always get away from the city at weekends, choose from a number of beaches along the coast or even take a ferry from Piraeus to the islands. Have you totally ruled out being by other expats? Sometimes it can be useful to be near others who can help, especially if you don't know the language.


Hi, yes I have had many holidays in Greece in the past. As I said I would like to be close to a large ex pat community as unfortunately I have experience of living in a
foreign country and sometimes it is difficult to integrate - sometimes the local 
community just don't want foreigners living near them. I will not be coming to work
so that is not a problem. The only place that has been mentioned is Kefalonia but
I know that is expensive. I just want to live a quiet and peaceful life and if I remember Greece - well the local people were friendly, quiet and respectful. Thailand is NOT like that at all.
Any suggestions for a quiet - inexpensive place to live, I will rent for a couple of years and then maybe buy a place. I don't want to live in an apartment, a posh villa - just a quiet small place within 10kms of the sea somewhere.
Thanks for your input - much appreciated.
UKtrucker


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

My vision of Greece was what I finally saw on the West Coast of Greece. Absolutely breathtaking and beautiful! My father-in-law is from that side and while we have lots of land there, we don't have the money to build a house. Which is why we are returning to Canada to make that money, to build a house here and retire one day.

So I would suggest you try Lefkada, Parga, Karpathos, Nafpaktos - my favourite areas on that side. Close to Igoumenitsa for some city life or even Ioannina which has it's own lake but not close to the sea. Igoumenitsa for transfers to Corfu.


----------



## uktrucker (May 10, 2011)

Brilliant Information - so many thanks to you! I will be making enquiries.

This is what I think is best for me., quiet and peaceful natural surroundings but not so
far for some Life !!!

Thanks so much.

uktrucker


----------



## Lenna (Jun 20, 2011)

Well there are so many places that are close to the coast and cheap at the same time! However, have you got enough savings to go by without getting a job? If not, I would advise you to live in Patra or Thessaloniki. These are very close to the sea, they are pretty cheap (well it depends on the neighbourhood) but they offer much better work opportunities than a small seaside town. Also, people there are friendlier than in Athens.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I would agree with LGK616, the west coastal areas are excellent. We live a bit lower down on the Peloponnese, unspoilt with masses of wild beaches. Property prices are also much lower here.
Consider carefully the island "draw". Great for a holiday but can be very restrictive (and some times very expensive) to live on. No matter what you chose again care is needed, employment is extremely difficult, can you support yourself? If the answer is no....think again........
I note your forum name, (uktrucker), currently licenses for trucks / drivers are restricted (this may change with austerity measures), so you would probably not be able to conduct your profession.....


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Work opportunities in Patra? Seriously?


----------



## Kypros (Jun 29, 2011)

I would reccommend the further south you go, the more friendlier the people are. Crete is really a country on it's own, fiercely proud. Rhodes has style and is the capitalof the Dodecanese. The Cyclades for me are the most beautiful, but deserted in the winter. My choice would be either Crete or Rhodes.


----------



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Decide to move either to Kefalonia or Crete*

Hello, I've got the same doubt where shall I move, if to Kefalonia or Crete. 

Job is not an issue since I am a freelancer working remotely, but technology is. Seems Crete has more infrastructure than Kefalonia, but when I look at the views from Kefalonia it is the place I want to go. Apart from these, Kefalonia has less rental offers than Crete and I need to rent a property at least for the first two months before renting longer.

Thank you in advance and regards


Shirley Damazo






amywa said:


> Hi
> My boyfriend and I were thinking about moving perhaps to Greece, but to where??
> We would love to be on the coast, in an area with not too many Expats, so we can immerse in the culture and learn the language.
> Somewhere thats not too expensive would be great too.
> ...


----------



## Herbert (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with Tsol, Crete would be a good choice. The local Cretan people tend to be very welcoming towards foreigners (although occasionally they are less welcoming to Germans).

Property in Crete is still quite affordable, and although there is a decent size expat community there, the expat communities tend to stay in the same few areas (Apokoronas, the coastal stretch from Chania Old Town to Kissamos, the coastal stretch from Malia to Ag Nik and Elounda), with a few other expats dotted around the island. The important thing to note is that even in these areas of Crete with a slightly higher proportion of expats, the culture and population are still very Cretan. These areas are nowhere near as built-up as the expat areas in Spain or some other parts of the Mediterranean - Crete it is NOTHING like Benidorm, so don't worry. Also, these parts are only a small proportion of the island - away from these areas you will hardly see any expats, and the property will be a lot cheaper.

I would recommend being within driving distance of Chania or Heraklion (I prefer Chania) so that you will have more facilities over the winter.


----------



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I'm going to Crete in the next few days to look for the property I want and near a town center. 

Crete is better than Kefalonia in many things apparently.


/r/


Shirley 





Herbert said:


> I agree with Tsol, Crete would be a good choice. The local Cretan people tend to be very welcoming towards foreigners (although occasionally they are less welcoming to Germans).
> 
> Property in Crete is still quite affordable, and although there is a decent size expat community there, the expat communities tend to stay in the same few areas (Apokoronas, the coastal stretch from Chania Old Town to Kissamos, the coastal stretch from Malia to Ag Nik and Elounda), with a few other expats dotted around the island. The important thing to note is that even in these areas of Crete with a slightly higher proportion of expats, the culture and population are still very Cretan. These areas are nowhere near as built-up as the expat areas in Spain or some other parts of the Mediterranean - Crete it is NOTHING like Benidorm, so don't worry. Also, these parts are only a small proportion of the island - away from these areas you will hardly see any expats, and the property will be a lot cheaper.
> 
> I would recommend being within driving distance of Chania or Heraklion (I prefer Chania) so that you will have more facilities over the winter.


----------



## lindavdriet (Nov 14, 2010)

if you are an animal lover forget about Crete, you will go crazy with the animal abuse going on there


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

It would actually be quite helpful if new members could put their age-range (sensitive huh?) along with their questions about coming to live here - coz depending on that will help us to think of the best places for you - ie if you are senior or not happy about hills, mountains etc its best to not be near certain places because there are very few facilities for disabled or people who are not blessed with the agility of a mountain goat! If you have kids or want night life, colleges or beaches - it helps to know.
This also helps us to know a little of what you might find or expect from a community. There are many nice quiet 'retirement' villages etc, but they have very few social activities (aside from the platia for everyones evening stroll and gossip!)
BUT, the 'relaxing holiday' you may have had here one summer, will be a different reality when you are stuck there all thru the winter! Last year I spent about 6 weeks with the family I worked for, on Crete. Idyllic location, but lot of the time I was bored to tears - I didnt have any thing to do - and the cost of everything there is about 60% more than on the mainland. 
We need to know - you want to work, have a garden, run a b&b, write a book, swim, etc - whats your priorities for this new life? 
I cant imagine anyone wanting to be here and NOT want some contact with expats... I was blessed with friends who translated, guided me thru medical stuff, showed me how to use transport and services, and invited me to spend holidays... and continue to give me books, clothes, furniture, advice, jam etc etc... but I guess everyone is entitled to be a hermit if they really want it!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

mrsDayLewis said:


> It would actually be quite helpful if new members could put their age-range (sensitive huh?) along with their questions about coming to live here - coz depending on that will help us to think of the best places for you - ie if you are senior or not happy about hills, mountains etc its best to not be near certain places because there are very few facilities for disabled or people who are not blessed with the agility of a mountain goat! If you have kids or want night life, colleges or beaches - it helps to know.
> This also helps us to know a little of what you might find or expect from a community. There are many nice quiet 'retirement' villages etc, but they have very few social activities (aside from the platia for everyones evening stroll and gossip!)
> BUT, the 'relaxing holiday' you may have had here one summer, will be a different reality when you are stuck there all thru the winter! Last year I spent about 6 weeks with the family I worked for, on Crete. Idyllic location, but lot of the time I was bored to tears - I didnt have any thing to do - and the cost of everything there is about 60% more than on the mainland.
> We need to know - you want to work, have a garden, run a b&b, write a book, swim, etc - whats your priorities for this new life?
> I cant imagine anyone wanting to be here and NOT want some contact with expats... I was blessed with friends who translated, guided me thru medical stuff, showed me how to use transport and services, and invited me to spend holidays... and continue to give me books, clothes, furniture, advice, jam etc etc... but I guess everyone is entitled to be a hermit if they really want it!


VERY WELL put................


----------



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

*really helpful advice*



mrsDayLewis said:


> It would actually be quite helpful if new members could put their age-range (sensitive huh?) along with their questions about coming to live here - coz depending on that will help us to think of the best places for you - ie if you are senior or not happy about hills, mountains etc its best to not be near certain places because there are very few facilities for disabled or people who are not blessed with the agility of a mountain goat! If you have kids or want night life, colleges or beaches - it helps to know.
> This also helps us to know a little of what you might find or expect from a community. There are many nice quiet 'retirement' villages etc, but they have very few social activities (aside from the platia for everyones evening stroll and gossip!)
> BUT, the 'relaxing holiday' you may have had here one summer, will be a different reality when you are stuck there all thru the winter! Last year I spent about 6 weeks with the family I worked for, on Crete. Idyllic location, but lot of the time I was bored to tears - I didnt have any thing to do - and the cost of everything there is about 60% more than on the mainland.
> We need to know - you want to work, have a garden, run a b&b, write a book, swim, etc - whats your priorities for this new life?
> I cant imagine anyone wanting to be here and NOT want some contact with expats... I was blessed with friends who translated, guided me thru medical stuff, showed me how to use transport and services, and invited me to spend holidays... and continue to give me books, clothes, furniture, advice, jam etc etc... but I guess everyone is entitled to be a hermit if they really want it!


That's really helpful advice- I think it's also useful to know where you're coming from- myself it's 35 years in West London- 3hrs commuting,no time for friends across the road cos we're so busy and flats at over £1000 a month!
I myself don't want to be near too many expats mainly because i want to practice speaking Greek. I visited friends who've been living in southern Spain for 4 years and still don't have any Spanish friends or speak the language,they live in a little expat bubble which i find disturbing. On the other hand I've found this site really helpful and from other threads most people want and recognise the need to speak the language and I will need help.
I'm not sure what would be right for me- so i've taken the plunge and rented a place for 3 months from March while I find out-but I'm taking the laptop and a full kindle as well as the hiking boots and cozzie.
I


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

..friends who've been living in southern Spain for 4 years and still don't have any Spanish friends or speak the language,they live in a little expat bubble...

Yep, Ive seen what you talk of - on those BBC programs about Brits who take up a 'new life' in Spain/Malta/Portugal, but Ive not yet seen or heard of anything like that in Greece. I think, those people are not real 'expats', they are just part of a British commune - all buying their Mr kipling cakes and PG tips at the local supermarket! 
Greece is very different in that respect, as expats here seem to be made of stronger stuff! A couple of friends who have been here for 15 years+ say that when they first came here it was still quite 'primitive' - not influenced culturally too much by western Europe, and even today thats fairly true. 
In other words, you will not be seeing 'we serve fish and chips with mushy peas' anywhere here!


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

amywa said:


> Hi
> My boyfriend and I were thinking about moving perhaps to Greece, but to where??
> We would love to be on the coast, in an area with not too many Expats, so we can immerse in the culture and learn the language.
> Somewhere thats not too expensive would be great too.
> ...


I recommend Nea Makri / Marathon area. Not too many expats, and everthing including the sea, airport and athens are all close. If your thinking of an island, Evia is nice and only a 40minute ferry to Rafina, and then your close to athens.


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

LGK616 said:


> You will want to be near some expats - trust me!
> 
> I have been in Thessaloniki 8 years now but there's no future here for our daughter so we are discussing moving back to Canada.



I'm Greek-American, moved to Thessaloniki 10 years ago. I was 45 when I came to Greece, I moved here because I had recently married so it wasn't for work, but it was disappointing to see the age discrimination.. with so many ads stating that they're looking for employees up to age 30 or 35. Even jobs for telemarketing on phone, they're still looking for women under 30!

Financially we were ok without me working, but with the economy the way is, it's affected my husband's job and got me thinking of looking for work or moving back to the US since it'd be easier for me to find a job there in my field. I totally understand your thoughts of moving for your daughter. I find it sad that many of the youth of Greece are thinking about moving or already have, though I totally understand it-it's just sad to see them put in this situation, not much of a choice.

I also recommend being around other expats, otherwise you really feel kind of out there, and I'm Greek!


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

We did move back to Canada 6 months ago and while I have had plenty of interviews, I haven't had the job offer yet. My daughter has integrated great - she is in preschool two times a week and loves it. BUT, we have both been sick since arrival in December 2011 with one thing after another. It's been very tiring for me as my husband is still in Greece.

However, we are leaving Canada. Again. We are returning to Greece at the end of May and staying through June. Then moving on to Ireland in July for a job offer that I have accepted there. Good thing my daughter is young (3 1/2 years old) and very adaptable to change!

Ideally, I would love this job to be in Greece - but one day, we will return there to live! After we've retired as I too am flabbergasted at the job ads with age discrimination. I have so much international experience as well as experience working in Greece, I speak Greek, but I'm too old apparently.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

LGK616 said:


> We did move back to Canada 6 months ago and while I have had plenty of interviews, I haven't had the job offer yet. My daughter has integrated great - she is in preschool two times a week and loves it. BUT, we have both been sick since arrival in December 2011 with one thing after another. It's been very tiring for me as my husband is still in Greece.
> 
> However, we are leaving Canada. Again. We are returning to Greece at the end of May and staying through June. Then moving on to Ireland in July for a job offer that I have accepted there. Good thing my daughter is young (3 1/2 years old) and very adaptable to change!
> 
> ...


This is a great age for your daughter, for you to move around, since she hasn't even started grade school. I assume because you mentioned you were offered a job in Ireland, assume then finding a job for your husband isn't an issue.

It's frustrating here that I feel I have 20 years of experience to offer, but they'd rather have a 20 year old who is clueless. I tell people all the time, putting unemployment issue aside, that people much older than I can get a job in the US. 
Frustrating because not only for financial reason, but I really do want to work. 

By the way, have you ever joined TOWER or IWOG? TOWER in particular is about Women and employment, with suggestions for jobs, etc. Though I missed it, the most recent meeting was about opportunities during this crisis.

I have thought of getting brave enough to answer ads that say to 35, and put them on the spot. However, with the crisis, they have more reason to want young adults-they're less expensive than hiring an adult with 20years experience.

I wish you much luck in Ireland. Truly hope it works out for you. What type of work were you looking for? what employment sites have you checked out? I recently came across "Branch Out" (found it through Facebook), but also has job postings from Greece, which was a nice surprise though age of course still an issue.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

priggipisa said:


> This is a great age for your daughter, for you to move around, since she hasn't even started grade school. I assume because you mentioned you were offered a job in Ireland, assume then finding a job for your husband isn't an issue.
> 
> It's frustrating here that I feel I have 20 years of experience to offer, but they'd rather have a 20 year old who is clueless. I tell people all the time, putting unemployment issue aside, that people much older than I can get a job in the US.
> Frustrating because not only for financial reason, but I really do want to work.
> ...


I am very familiar with both TOWER and IWOG! I am a member of both and I am the website administrator for TOWER.

My husband being Greek (EU status) and is fluent in English, will hopefully not have a problem finding a job. Although the unemployment rate is quite high in Ireland at the moment too. But he will hopefully find something.

I haven't heard of Branch Out - I'll check it out!

I was working in Thessaloniki for the European Commission but our Agency closed down. Then I had my daughter and couldn't find another job in the secretarial field. I also have 20+ years experience so it was pretty frustrating. And I wasn't looking for big bucks, just enough to pay the rent and keep us in Greece! They need more part time hours there.


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

LGK616 said:


> I am very familiar with both TOWER and IWOG! I am a member of both and I am the website administrator for TOWER.
> 
> My husband being Greek (EU status) and is fluent in English, will hopefully not have a problem finding a job. Although the unemployment rate is quite high in Ireland at the moment too. But he will hopefully find something.
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I may sound like I'm stating the obvious, did you check out the embassy or consulate office (if there is one in Thessaloniki?) I know there is a US Consulate office here, assume as the 2nd largest city, Canada may have an office here too.

I worked as a Secretary or Admin Asst in the US, however, though I speak Greek, my Greek grammar isn't that great for the same type of job, but I feel the same way-I'm open to different things, not looking for the big bucks, just to supplement my husband's income since there has been a drop in the past year. If things don't change soon, I either seeing us moving to a village-grow our own food, or back to the US.


----------

